# actuellement / maintenant / présentement



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Voici une phrase qui me semble bizarre, entendue dans la bouche de quelqu'un dont le français n'est pas la langue maternelle :
"Je vais me coucher _actuellement_".

J'ai d'abord cru que cette personne voulait dire "vraiment", mais elle voulait en fait vraiment dire "maintenant" (vous suivez toujours ?).
Pourquoi avec _maintenant _cette phrase est-elle parfaite, mais avec _actuellement_, elle cloche ?
Je crois que je n'ai pas su bien l'expliquer.

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières.


----------



## Aoyama

C'est un calque de l'anglais […]. Le sens de l'anglais _actually_, faux ami par excellence, réserve souvent des surprises...


----------



## FranParis

Quand on va se coucher, on éteint les lumières.

Ca a trait à la dimension chronologique. _Actuellement_ est une étendue temporelle d'une durée non précisée mais assez large, alors que _maintenant_ est un instant précis et de courte durée, disons, le temps d'aller se coucher.


----------



## geve

Dans tous les exemples auxquels je pense, on pourrait remplacer "actuellement" par "en ce moment"... Un petit tour sur le web me donne ainsi :
_M. Gagnon est *actuellement* vice-président de la Régie du bâtiment du Québec_
_Les actions d'IsoTis sont *actuellement* négociées à la bourse suisse_
_Le consortium regroupe *actuellement* une centaine de projets,_
_Quand la balance va dans l'autre sens, comme c'est le cas *actuellement*, les lois sur la sécurité intérieure,_
_Utilisateurs *actuellement*_ _connectés_ 

Ça peut être un bon moyen pour savoir comme l'employer... _Je vais me coucher en ce moment_ ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Aoyama, je t'assure que ce n'était pas un calque de l'anglais, car je l'avais demandé (je l'avais précisé d'ailleurs dans mon premier message, sans dire le mot, puisqu'il est anglais !  ).

FranParis, oui, c'est aussi mon impression. Et puis peut-être aussi qu'on ne peut pas utiliser actuellement pour parler d'une action future...?

Geve, tes exemples illustrent bien l'usage d'actuellement. Mais comment l'expliquerais-tu à part l'impossibilité de substituer "actuellement" par "en ce moment" dans cette phrase ? Je suis sûre que cette personne trouverait "en ce moment" tout aussi "acceptable" ici.


----------



## Aoyama

Tous les exemples cités ci-dessus partent du sens _français _de l'adverbe actuellement.
L'exemple cité par Karine Fr est une utilisation erronnée, encore une fois calque de l'anglais. C'est quand même un sens proche de "vraiment" que l'on retrouve (avec "en fait", "finalement").


----------



## Aoyama

> Aoyama, je t'assure que ce n'était pas un calque de l'anglais


J'en perds mon charabia alors ... Pour moi cet _actuellement_ ne peut se sentir que comme un calque de l'anglais.


----------



## FranParis

Pas sur que ce soit un calque de l'anglais. Dans beaucoup de pays de l'Afrique francophone, par exemple, on utilise le terme _présentement_ alors qu'il n'est pratiquement pas utilisé en France. Pourquoi pas _actuellement_?


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Geve, tes exemples illustrent bien l'usage d'actuellement. Mais comment l'expliquerais-tu à part l'impossibilité de substituer "actuellement" par "en ce moment" dans cette phrase ? Je suis sûre que cette personne trouverait "en ce moment" tout aussi "acceptable" ici.


Une autre idée d'explication... Puisque ce qui se passe "actuellement" ou "en ce moment" est par définition du domaine du présent, on ne les trouvera pas dans des phrases au passé ou au futur. Or, "je vais me coucher", c'est du futur proche, donc ça ne peut pas marcher. Et toc !  
Oui, non, ça ne marche pas... Et _maintenant_, alors ?


----------



## Aoyama

> Dans beaucoup de pays de l'Afrique francophone, par exemple, on utilise le terme _présentement_ alors qu'il n'est pratiquement pas utilisé en France


C'est une remarque intéressante mais qui ne prouve rien quant à l'emploi d'_actuellement_._ Présentement_ semble être un vestige hérité du parler militaire (ou gendarmesque) colonial, qui se retrouve encore (de façon humoristique) quand on veut illustrer le jargon militaire . Il y a aussi l'anglais _presently_ mais on ne parlera pas ici de calque.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Allo, les gars ? J'ai posté ma question sur le forum Français Seulement ! 
Je vous assure que ce n'est pas un calque de l'anglais, et ce n'est d'ailleurs pas le sujet.
Je le rappelle au passage : comment expliqueriez-vous que l'on ne peut utiliser _actuellement _dans la phrase "je vais me coucher actuellement" à un étranger (même pas anglophone, hein !).
Merci.


----------



## geve

Tentative de réponse courte : Ce qui se passe _actuellement_ = l'actualité.

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi, quand je vais me coucher, ça passe rarement au JT ! (journal télévisé)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> Tentative de réponse courte : Ce qui se passe _actuellement_ = l'actualité.
> 
> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi, quand je vais me coucher, ça passe rarement au JT ! (journal télévisé)


J'aime bien !   
Mais attention, peut-être que ta vie est semblable à celle décrite dans le _Truman Show_ ?  

Voici la définition du TLFi pour _actuellement_, au fait : 


> Dans les circonstances actuelles, au moment même où l'on parle, où l'on agit


----------



## Lezert

le "maintenant" peut ajouter ( suivant l'intonation ) la notion de "j'en ai assez", "ça suffit",
ça fait deux heures que dis que je vais le faire, je vais me coucher maintenant!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Karine et Cie !

Le synonyme que je trouve le plus clair pour démontrer qu'on ne l'emploierait pas au moment d'aller se coucher, c'est celui-ci:

Actuellement = aujourd'hui 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Actuellement* se réfère à une période de temps dans la quelle se trouve le moment où l'on parle, une partie dans le passé immédiat et une partie dans le futur immédiat.

Si vous permettez, le graphe du concept *actuellement* pourrait être:

.....*PPPPPPPPP*...p...FFFFFFFF....

Où:
*P*= passé
p= présent
F= futur

*Maintenant* c'est le moment présent.
Son graphe serait:

........p.......

Où p est le moment où l'on parle.

(peut-être que pas très littéraire mais pratique )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Lezert said:


> le "maintenant" peut ajouter ( suivant l'intonation ) la notion de "j'en ai assez", "ça suffit",
> ça fait deux heures que dis que je vais le faire, je vais me coucher maintentant!


Oui, tout à fait. Pareil pour moi.
Bon, et comment tu expliques que _actuellement_ ne convienne pas dans cette phrase, simplement pour dire que c'est l'heure d'aller me coucher, maintenant, au moment où je parle?
(oui, d'ailleurs, c'est vraiment l'heure, maintenant !  ) […]


----------



## tie-break

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Actuellement* se réfère à une période de temps dans la quelle se trouve le moment où l'on parle, une partie dans le passé immédiat et une partie dans le futur immédiat.


 
Oui c'est ça!  
Lorsque on se réfère à un instant précis "actuellement" n'est jamais employable.

"il est dèjà 18h, maintenant tu t'assieds à la table et tu fais tes devoirs!"
actuellement tu t'assieds à la table   
Actuellement je me retrouve avec un gamin qui ne veut jamais faire ses devoirs 
mais comme j'en ai assez, maintenant il va les faire (tout de suite)!


----------



## Québec-Jakarta

Je crois que Victor Pérez et Tie-break ont mit dans le mille.  Mais j'ajouterais que: "maintenant" implique automatiquement une action future tandis que "actuellement" est strictement présent.  Juste à analyser les examples de Tie-break ci-haut....


----------



## Grop

Non, maintenant n'exprime pas forcément une action future. Par exemple:

 - Où est passé Simon?
 - Il est parti promener le chien.
 - Maintenant? Mais il pleut, il est fou?

Mais c'est vrai que c'est souvent le cas. Quand on dit "Que fait-on maintenant?" on parle bien sur de ce qu'on va faire dans un futur immédiat.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

je pense que la réponse a été donnée, je voulais simplement préciser quele problème vient sans doute de la polysémie de _maintenant _et _actuellement _:

- _*en ce moment précis*_ > dans ce cas il peut y avoir correspondance avec "actuellement" ou "présentement" > Tu vois, maintenant, je suis en train d'émincer les légumes / Actuellement, je suis en train d'émincer les légumes.

- _*actuellement peut aussi désigner volontiers une durée*_, et là il y a une grande souplesse de sens : durée infime ou très étendue selon le contexte > _On sait qu'actuellement, la durée du travail est un problème largement débattu. Je sais bien qu'actuellement, il est de bon ton de jouer la provocation_... 
*Dans ce cas, vous ne pouvez utiliser "présentement"*, trop lié à l'instant présent. *Vous pouvez dire "maintenant", mais il y aura une nuance de sens* : "_On sait que maintenant, la durée du travail est un problème largement débattu_" (= par opposition à "avant", avant c'était comme ça, maintenant c'est différent). _Je sais bien que maintenant, il est de bon ton de jouer les provocateurs! _(= si c'est pas malheureux, ma bonne dame, de mon temps, on savait se tenir). 

- _*maintenant peut avoir le sens de "désormais", "à partir de maintenant"*_ > _Et maintenant, que vais-je faire, de tout ce temps qui sera ma vie ?_ Un exemple parlant ! Il peut aussi signifier : très bientôt, dans un instant : _il va se coucher maintenant. Et maintenant, au travail!_ Dans ces deux sens qui supposent une projection dans l'avenir, *on ne peut pas employer actuellement* : *"Et actuellement, que vais-je faire de ma vie?". *"Et actuellement, au travail!"

Bref, _*maintenant inclut toujours du présent, et peut englober une partie de futur, jamais du passé*_ (il peut au contraire marquer une opposition, explicite ou sous entendue, "maintenant"/"avant"). _*Inversement, actuellement*_ inclut toujours du présent, mais peut aussi "faire tache" autour de l'instant précis, incluant du passé et de l'avenir dans une durée indéterminée ; il _*ne peut pas signifier une projection uniquement vers l'avenir*_, il est d'ailleurs incompatible avec le futur (*"Actuellement, je vais..." + infinitif).

Dernier exemple pour la route :
Le dernier Woody Allen est actuellement en salles (pas "à cet instant précis", mais "ces temps-ci") / le dernier Woody Allen est maintenant en salles ! (= ça y est, il est sorti, vous pouvez enfin le voir! Maintenant = à partir de maintenant, désormais, et pour un temps indéterminé)


----------



## CABEZOTA

Dernier ajout : pour ce qui est de "présentement", il n'est pas utilisé qu'en Afrique francophone, c'est aussi le mot qu'on utilise pour "actuellement", "en ce moment", au Québec, où il est d'usage très commun - ce qui n'est pas le cas d'actuellement.


----------



## Aoyama

> pour ce qui est de "présentement", il n'est pas utilisé qu'en Afrique francophone, c'est aussi le mot qu'on utilise pour "actuellement", "en ce moment", au Québec, où il est d'usage très commun - ce qui n'est pas le cas d'actuellement


Bien vu


----------

